# TS2 gehackt!!



## rtky_Trunks (12. Februar 2006)

Hallo liebe freunde der späten Stunde,

mir ist da gerade etwas sehr tolles wiederfahren (ironie).

Als ich gemütlich auf meinem TS2 mit Freunden redete, kam plötzlich diese Typ auf den Server und switchte uns alle in ein channel. (Wie hat er dsa gemacht)
ähm, komisch war dsa unten in der log stand "... switched by *server*..."
-> Wieso by Server?

Er hat 2 Admin erfolgreich gebanned und mich irgendwie vergessen, daraufhin banndte ich ihn und er kam immer wieder und nachdem er auf den Server sich eingeloggt hatte war ein "SA" nach seinem Namen in Klammer. Wie macht er das?
Das PW vom Server hatte er umbennant in "hacked" - habs dann gleich wieder in paar sonderzeichen umbenannt,

Nun zur hauptfrage.
*Was kann ich machen?*
Hilfe!

Gruss,
MArc


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Februar 2006)

Hi,

Du solltest auf jeden Fall mal folgendes machen:

Check die Server-Version
Schau auf http://www.securityfocus.com und http://www.linuxsecurity.com nach bekannten Sicherheitsluecken dieser Version
Installier die aktuelle Version
Falls ein bestehender Admin-Account genutzt wurde solltest Du zudem dort das Admin-Passwort aendern. Falls ein Admin die Passwoerter anderer User/Admins einsehen kann (was ich nicht glaube) solltest Du auch alle anderen Passwoerter aendern.

Ich schieb den Thread mal in's Security-Forum, denn darum geht's ja hier.


----------



## rtky_Trunks (12. Februar 2006)

Hi,

Ich kann mir einfach nicht erklären wie er das Passwort vom TS geändert hat..
Dazu brauch man mind. Admin rechte.
Aber die hatte er zu 100% nicht.

Gruss,
MArc


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. Februar 2006)

Oder aber Adminrechte des darunter liegenden Filesystems - wenn du z.B. irgendeine nicht aktuelle Software hast laufen lassen ...


----------



## rtky_Trunks (12. Februar 2006)

Hi,

Der TS server läuft nicht auf meinem Root-server.
Den hab ich gemietet.
Also ich weiß nicht was da noch für sachen drauf laufen.

Gruss,
MArc


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Februar 2006)

Wenn Du keinen Root-Zugriff hast dann solltest Du Dich mal an den entsprechenden Hoster wenden und diesem Dein Problem schildern.
Wie Du anhand dieses Threads mittlerweile wohl weisst kann es diverse Moeglichkeiten geben in ein System einzudringen. Es koennte im Grunde auch an einer Sicherheitsluecke im FTP-Server liegen.


----------

